# Easy things to smoke for a Newbie



## JWJR40

I'm a newbie and just got finished with my first smoke.  I did a chicken and it came out well but a little dry.  Im looking for my next thing to try that is an easy short smoke.


----------



## Trekr

*Water*

Are you using water in your smoker? I have had great sucess with making sure that I have enough water below the meat so the whole smoker is very moist. I know that some use sand to stabilize the temp, but I prefer water.
IMHO, that makes for a very moist  and dependable smoke.
Happy smoking


----------



## JWJR40

Yes I have a Brinkman Gourmet water smoker.  I made sure about keeping the water pan full.  I think I just cooked it to too high of a temp.


----------



## JWJR40

I did not brine the chicken.  How do you brine?


----------



## cflatt

perhaps you were right and just took it too high. Do you know what the internal temp was when you pulled it off ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> I did not brine the chicken.  How do you brine?



Here's a recepe that I have used with great results.
2 quarts apple juice
1 lb brown sugar
1 cup kosher salt
3 quarts water
3 oranges, quartered
4 ounces fresh ginger, sliced thin
15 whole cloves
6 bay leaves
6 large garlic cloves, crushed
vegetable oil or melted, unsalted butter


1.	Combine apple juice, brown sugar, and salt in a large saucepan. Bring to a boil over high heat, stirring to dissolve. Boil for one minute, remove from heat, let mixture come to room temperature, then refrigerate to 40*F.

2.	In a large non-reactive container, combine the apple juice mixture with the remaining ingredients and stir. Place rinsed, drained whole bird into the brine. Use a heavy weight to keep the bird submerged, if necessary.

3.	Refrigerate for up to 24 hours. Remove bird from brine and pat dry inside and out. Fold wing tips under the bird. Brush outside surface with vegetable oil or melted butter.


----------



## Finney

Pork butt is easy, but not quick.
There's some pretty good suggestions above, but I'll add meatloaf.  If you like regular meatloaf, you'll love smoked meatloaf.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Hey Chris


----------



## Finney

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Chris


Hi Nick?


----------



## john pen

Sausage is a quick and easy smoke...I love Itialian sausageon the smoker


----------



## Cliff H.

Stuffed jalapeno peppers and smoked breakfast sausage rolled in bbq rub.   You can find a lot of info on these items by using the search function.  ABTs are real good.  Fatties are a little rich for me but a lot of the folks on here love the cholesterol,  I mean taste.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nick?
Click to expand...


Just trying to help you get to 5000! Congratulations.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Pork butt is easy, but not quick.
> There's some pretty good suggestions above, *but I'll add meatloaf.  If you like regular meatloaf, you'll love smoked meatloaf.*




Yes, I forgot about the meatloaf!  Smoked meatloaf is fantastic!  That's a great short cook along with the fatty's we talked about last night!  And John P's suggestion of sausages as well.


----------



## Puff1

Do a couple Fatties, there pretty easy :!: 
The Maple flavored Bob Evans is the tastiest :!:


----------



## oompappy

Country style ribs would be easy and don't take all day.
Maybe even some baby backs or beef ribs.


----------



## Thom Emery

That first Pork Butt comes in the house and the Family decides you are a BBQ GOD It was  great day Spares also resulted in the same


----------



## JWJR40

How do I cook a butt & how long?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

About 1 1/2 - 2 hours per pound. Mustard slather rubbed with your favorite rub. Cook until it hits 195 - 200*. Wrap in double layer of foil and let it rest for a few hours in a cooler with nespapers and towel stuffed in with it. Shred and enjoy when ready. Can be sauced or eaten naked. (The butt not you)


----------



## Guest

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> About 1 1/2 - 2 hours per pound. Mustard slather rubbed with your favorite rub. Cook until it hits 195 - 200*. Wrap in double layer of foil and let it rest for a few hours in a cooler with nespapers and towel stuffed in with it. Shred and enjoy when ready. Can be sauced or eaten naked. (The butt not you)


Depending on the butt and the pit temp, it _can_ take longer.  I cook mine at around 220º and my 7.5 to 8 pound butts take 20 or 22 hours in a WSM.  It's always a good idea to start early as they can be held for several hours as Nick described.


----------



## JWJR40

Thanks for the help.  Will my Brinkman be able to do a smoke of this length?


----------



## Finney

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help.  Will my Brinkman be able to do a smoke of this length?


Not without you giving it a lot of attention.  But don't let that stop you.  A lot of us started on Brinkmans and cooked mighty fine BBQ on them for years before we found the WSM and other cookers.


----------



## JWJR40

Thanks for your advice.  I will have to try one.  Are there any mods that I can make to my Brinkman that would make this an easier cook?


----------



## LarryWolfe

John,
      Try the airflow modification *HERE*  this will help tremendously!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> John,
> Try the airflow modification *HERE*  this will help tremendously!



Why don't you go and give your brother a hand!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Why don't you go and give your brother a hand!



He won't let me come over!   

We live a long ways from eachother.  Actually he probably lives closer to you!  LOL

Actually, John you should come over and I'll help you out!!   :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Where does he live? Maybe we should get together over at his place! John, we're coming over, hurry up and learn how to cook! #-o


----------



## JWJR40

I live in Millersville, right down the road from Baltimore.


----------



## JWJR40

Larry,

I'd come over anytime if only you didn't live out hiding in the sticks--LOL


----------



## Puff1

I wonder what kind of rub he's using? 8-[


----------



## allisonandrews

I second the idea of the country style pork ribs.  We did some over Memorial Day weekend.  I think they only took about 2 hours.  We just put some rub on them (we used a St. Louis style chicken and rib rub), put them in a roasting pan and put them on the smoker with our brisket.  (We started the brisket about an hour or so earlier.)  We flipped them about half way through, sprinkling on more rub.  Close to the end, we brushed on some bbq sauce.  We were able to have the ribs for lunch and then the briskets were ready for supper.  We kiept the temp around 225 degrees for most of the cook except for at the very end when we cranked it up because I was not happy with my bean texture.  (It was very windy and I was having trouble keeping them up to temperature cooking on the fire box during the day.)


----------



## JWJR40

I did some spares last weekend.  I rubbed them down with WR and added a little sauce on them the last few minutes.   I have only smoked two things so far.  I am already thinking of what to do this weekend.


----------



## Finney

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> I did some spares last weekend.  *I rubbed them down with WR* and added a little sauce on them the last few minutes.   I have only smoked two things so far.  I am already thinking of what to do this weekend.


You don't really use that crap, do you? #-o   The rest of us just tell Larry we like(and use) it.  8-[


----------



## JWJR40

I use it on just about anything =P~


----------



## Puff1

Finney said:
			
		

> JWJR40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some spares last weekend.  *I rubbed them down with WR* and added a little sauce on them the last few minutes.   I have only smoked two things so far.  I am already thinking of what to do this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really use that crap, do you? #-o   The rest of us just tell Larry we like(and use) it.  8-[
Click to expand...

We tell Larry we like him or his rub? 8-[


----------



## Finney

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWJR40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some spares last weekend.  *I rubbed them down with WR* and added a little sauce on them the last few minutes.   I have only smoked two things so far.  I am already thinking of what to do this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really use that crap, do you? #-o   The rest of us just tell Larry we like(and use) it.  8-[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We tell Larry we like him or his rub?* 8-[
Click to expand...

Both =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff, why on earth would you rub Larry? #-o


----------



## Thom Emery

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> I'm a newbie and just got finished with my first smoke.  I did a chicken and it came out well but a little dry.  Im looking for my next thing to try that is an easy short smoke.


 a Bong was very easy back in the day


----------



## Green Hornet

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff, why on earth would you rub Larry? #-o


That might just rub him the wrong way


----------



## LarryWolfe

I hate all of you guys!


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I hate all of you guys!


:hug:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate all of you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> :hug:
Click to expand...


 [-(


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2su2zsyi]I hate all of you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> :hug:
Click to expand...


 [-([/quote:2su2zsyi]
 :smooch:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

See, somebody ribbed Larry the wrong way! Now Puff, when you rub him, rub him the right way, will ya! #-o


----------



## Finney

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> See, somebody *ribbed* Larry the wrong way! Now Puff, when you *rub* him, *rub* him the right way, will ya! #-o


Either change them all to rub or all to rib.  I don't care. 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, somebody *ribbed* Larry the wrong way! Now Puff, when you *rub* him, *rub* him the right way, will ya! #-o
> 
> 
> 
> Either change them all to rub or all to rib.  I don't care. 8-[
Click to expand...


Just read it as I wrote it! Your looking to hard! [-X


----------



## Finney

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2uw6t5iz]See, somebody *ribbed* Larry the wrong way! Now Puff, when you *rub* him, *rub* him the right way, will ya! #-o
> 
> 
> 
> Either change them all to rub or all to rib.  I don't care. 8-[
Click to expand...


Just read it as I wrote it! Your looking to hard! [-X[/quote:2uw6t5iz]
I did read it as you wrote it and I know what you meant.  I didn't (and still don't) care.


----------



## Puff1

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I hate all of you guys!


 :hug: 
 :smooch:


----------



## Green Hornet

Obviously there is no "Right Way" to rub Larry :!:


----------

